# 20 century composer who dwelves in franco-flemish territory of ancient renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Among the name of 20 century who revisited and did is version of josquin ockeghem, dufay homage tribute, among modernist therefore 20 century like i said.

Im a spiritual fathher of franco-flemish utter magic im looking for missing link between franco-flemish composer ooof the past and the modernist who worsip them.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try these















And Michael Finnissy made some Obrecht inspired music






Not quite what you asked for, but you may also enjoy Patricia Alessandrini's "What David Heard" based on a motet by Thomas Tomkins, here


__
https://soundcloud.com/patriciaalessandrini%2Fwhen-david-heard


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Another vote for this - excellent programme


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I just thought to say that if you're interested in Gesualdo's inffluence, who's been quite influential in the C20, then Finnissy has done some really excellent things here









I think Finnissy's seven motets are also rather good, though how much they were influenced by early music I wouldn't like to say.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not sure about a Franco-Flemish influence, per se, but I can suggest a group of contemporary composers whose sacred music I expect you'll enjoy hearing, who have all been influenced by music of the late Middle Ages & early Renaissance (to varying degrees): such as Ivan Moody, Arvo Pärt, John Tavener, Gabriel Jackson, Gavin Bryars, Andrew Smith, Tarik O'Regan, Gregory W. Brown, and perhaps James McMillan and Morten Lauridsen (whose music I'm not as familiar with):













https://www.amazon.com/Hilliard-Son...ords=A+hilliard+songbook+new+music+for+voices
An alternative listing: https://www.amazon.com/Hilliard-Son...ords=A+hilliard+songbook+new+music+for+voices
https://www.amazon.com/Moody-Akathi...TF8&qid=1541636647&sr=1-1&keywords=ivan+moody
An alternative issue: https://www.amazon.com/Akathistos-H...TF8&qid=1541636647&sr=1-4&keywords=ivan+moody
https://www.amazon.com/Trio-Mediaev...TF8&qid=1541636647&sr=1-2&keywords=ivan+moody

















































































































































However, as fine as some of this music is, I wouldn't claim that any of these composers approach the rare genius of Franco-Flemish polyphony, as exemplified by Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Jean Mouton, Antoine Brumel, Heinrich Isaac, Jacob Obrecht, Orlando Lassus, and others, nor the Burgundian school either, of Guillaume Dufay, John Dunstable, Gilles Binchois, etc..

Nevertheless, it's great to see contemporary composers returning to spiritual & sacred texts and setting them to music. It gives me hope for the future of music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> I'm not sure about a Franco-Flemish influence, per se, but I can suggest a group of contemporary composers whose sacred music I expect you'll enjoy hearing, who have all been influenced by music of the late Middle Ages & early Renaissance (to varying degrees): such as Ivan Moody, Arvo Pärt, John Tavener, Gabriel Jackson, Gavin Bryars, Andrew Smith, Tarik O'Regan, Gregory W. Brown, and perhaps James McMillan and Morten Lauridsen (whose music I'm not as familiar with):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great finding Josquin13 i personnaly was a big fan of arvo part and ivan moody (especially) Taverner has is moment(the protecting viel awesome). Thank buddy

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like this very much


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I like this very much


I just download this sir Mandryka, thank for the inside very very good music, and purchsed also some hildegard for healing purposes.


----------

